# Help me find a Cockapoo!!



## Hudsonator (Dec 23, 2016)

I need some help and guidance from all of you Cockapoo lovers. My 15-year old daughter has been struggling with Depression for several years now and after all of our efforts through traditional channels (therapists, medication etc.), none of which have been too successful, we have decided to get her a "therapy" dog to be her friend and companion as she works through these issues. Getting her a dog was recommended by one of her therapists and something we have been researching for quite a while. We are not looking for a "certified" service/therapy dog, just a dog whose characteristics match up to what our daughter needs.

So, after looking at many, many breeds, we determined that a Cockapoo is the perfect dog for our daughter and our family. We live in Northern Virginia, about 20 minutes outside of Washington DC. We have looked into breeders around our area (VA, DC, MD, PA etc.) but have not had any luck in finding a reputable breeder that had puppies available. 

With that said, can anyone recommend a reputable Cockapoo breeder on the East Coast that I can contact? We are looking to purchase a puppy right away, but can wait a bit if needed. I am willing to travel a good distance if needed to get the right dog.

Thanks in advance for any help and feedback!
Andrew


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

obviously I'm the wrong side of the ocean to you - but I would check out Eden Orchards American Cockapoos who are in New Jersey I think


----------

